# انك قد طردتني اليوم عن وجه الارض و من وجهك أختفي وأكون تائها تك4: 14



## aymonded (24 ديسمبر 2011)

* انك قد طردتني اليوم عن وجه الأرض، ومن وجهك اختفي 
وأكون تائها وهارباً في الأرض، فيكون كل من وجدني يقتلني 
 تكوين 4: 14
+++
مخافة الله ما بين قايين وبين الإنسان المسيحي*
*(إن أصغر إنسان مسيحي يخاف الله - يتقيه - هو أقوى من أعظم شيطان)* ​*
*قايين قاتل أخاه لم يخاف الله ويهابه طوعاً من عمق أصالة المحبة النابعة من داخله، لأنه هيهات أن  يطمئن القاتل أو يهدأ ضميره، ففي هذه الوقعة المُرعبة والمروعة للنفس أحس  قايين بوطأة اللعنة تسقط عليه فانهار وملك الخوف عليه  كُرهاً بسبب  الخطية وسلطانها المرعب للنفس وأصبح عبداً ذليلاً مُرتعباً هائماً شريداً على وجه الأرض  في حزن قاتل للنفس، ولا عجب لأن هذه هي طبيعة الخطية المُظلمة. فتحت عذاب  الخوف  أرتعب من أن يقتله أي أحد، لأنه انعكست عليه حالته الداخلية، إذ في  داخلة  يشعر بدينونة الخوف والرعب، حتى أنه مثل كل إنسان يقع تحت ثقل الخطية   المرعبة وسلطانها الدنيء الذي يُحطم نفسيته، ويرغب من داخله أن يقتله أحد   لكي يتخلَّص من هذه الحياة المملوءة خوفاً ورعبه ويأس !!!*
*دينونة  الخطية يا إخوتي، تُحمَّل قلب الإنسان بما هو فوق طاقته حتى لو حاول أن يهرب منها بأية  طريقة كانت حتى ولو بالأعمال الصالحة، فالدينونة تتسلط على القلب لأن الخطية خاطئة جداً تُميت  الإنسان وتشوه طبعه وتسقطة تحت سلطان الموت المُرّ، ولا يقدر أن يشعر بأنه مُبرر منها حتى لو عمل كل أعمال البرّ والتقوى، بل يظل ضميره ملوث يوجعه، ويصرخ أنت خاطي، أنت مُدان، ومهما ما حاول أن يسكته، أو يعطيه مُسكن، لكنه يظل لا يشعر بأي برّ، ويظل مُثقل بالدينونة، يخاف الموت ويهاب لحظة الحساب، لأنه وضع للناس أن يموتوا مرة ثم بعد ذلك الدينونة، فمن أين نهرب !!! ​ففي حالة قايين هذه، يظهر لنا - من جهة الخبرة - خوف الخطية الذي ملك على قلب الإنسان وفكره حتى حطمة تماماً وأتعب  نفسيته التي انهارت صريعة الخطية، ولنلاحظ كل من هو بعيد عن الله وملكت على  قلبه الخطية فسنجده في قلق دائم واضطراب مهما ما بدى عليه من فرح ومسرة  شكلية خارجية، ولكن في داخله مرار وحزن دائم لا ينقطع ناتج عن عزلته  الداخلية عن الله القدوس مريح النفس ومُعزيها ومعطيها قوة حياة أبدية لا  تزول !!! [  أولئك الذين خوفاً من الموت كانوا جميعا كل حياتهم تحت العبودية ] (عبرانيين 2:  15)
أما مخافة  أتقياء الله الحقيقية، أي المخافة الإلهية تنبع من الإيمان الحقيقي الحي  الذي يُحرر الإنسان من العبودية في المسيح يسوع، لأننا نصير في المسيح ابناء  لله، لأن الروح القدس نفسه يشهد لأرواحنا، وأيضاً يصرخ فينا بدالة وبأنات  لا ينطق بها [ أبا أيها الآب ].
فمن يؤمن إيمان حقيقي يخاف  الله (يتقيه)  ويهابه جداً، وهذا الخوف ليس هو خوف الرعبة أو العقوبة أو القصاص الناتج من  سلطان الخطية على النفس، بل هو خوف المحبة المكملة  للإيمان لأولاد الله  الذين تحرروا من الموت وسلطان الخطية بقيامة يسوع من الأموات كسر يعيشونه  في واقعهم اليومي. [ إذاً  لا شيء من الدينونة الآن على الذين هم في المسيح يسوع السالكين ليس حسب  الجسد بل حسب الروح. لأن ناموس روح الحياة في المسيح يسوع قد أعتقني من  ناموس الخطية والموت. لأنه ما كان الناموس عاجزاً عنه في ما كان ضعيفا  بالجسد، فالله إذ أرسل ابنه في شبه جسد الخطية ولأجل الخطية دان الخطية في  الجسد. لكي يتم حكم الناموس فينا نحن السالكين ليس حسب الجسد بل حسب الروح.  فأن الذين هم حسب الجسد فبما للجسد يهتمون ولكن الذين حسب الروح فبما  للروح. لأن اهتمام الجسد هو موت ولكن اهتمام الروح هو حياة وسلام. لأن  اهتمام الجسد هو عداوة لله إذ ليس هو خاضعاً لناموس الله لأنه أيضاً لا  يستطيع. فالذين هم في الجسد لا يستطيعون أن يرضوا الله. وأما أنتم فلستم  في الجسد بل في الروح إن كان روح الله ساكناً فيكم، ولكن إن كان أحد ليس له  روح المسيح فذلك ليس له. وإن كان المسيح فيكم فالجسد ميت بسبب الخطية وأما الروح فحياة بسبب البر. وإن كان روح الذي أقام يسوع من الأموات ساكناً  فيكم، فالذي أقام المسيح من الأموات سيُحيي أجسادكم المائتة أيضاً بروحه  الساكن فيكم. فإذاً أيها الإخوة نحن مديونون ليس للجسد لنعيش حسب الجسد.  لأنه إن عشتم حسب الجسد فستموتون ولكن أن كنتم بالروح تميتون أعمال الجسد  فستحيون. لأن كل الذين ينقادون بروح الله فأولئك هم ابناء الله. إذ لم تأخذوا روح العبودية أيضاً للخوف بل أخذتم روح التبني الذي به نصرخ يا أبا الآب. الروح  نفسه أيضاً يشهد لأرواحنا إننا أولاد الله. فأن كنا أولادا فإننا ورثة  أيضاً ورثة الله ووارثون مع المسيح إن كنا نتألم معه لكي نتمجد أيضاً معه ] (رومية 8: 1 - 17)​*
** عموماً فالإيمان الحي والحقيقي*​*يُولد **من   البساطة الطبيعية بفعل جذب الله للنفس بروحه، كما يُحفظ ويُثبَّت أيضاً بالتواضع ويُكتمل بالمحبة،   وتُحافظ البساطة والمحبة على الإيمان، وتحافظ مخافة الله على حفظ وصاياه   في القلب وتُختم بخاتم المحبة الكاملة.*​


----------



## صوت الرب (24 ديسمبر 2011)

إن أصغر إنسان مسيحي يخاف الله هو أقوى من أعظم شيطان
آمــــــــــــــين الرب يباركك


----------



## aymonded (25 ديسمبر 2011)

صوت الرب قال:


> إن أصغر إنسان مسيحي يخاف الله هو أقوى من أعظم شيطان
> آمــــــــــــــين الرب يباركك



ويبارك حياتك يا أجمل أخ حلو محبوب الله والقديسين، وشرفني حضورك وتعليقك الجميل
أقبل مني كل التقدير لشخصك المحبوب في الرب
ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض؛ النعمة معك ومع كل الأسرة آمين
​


----------



## aymonded (10 مايو 2016)

+ فمن يؤمن إيمان  حقيقي يخاف  الله (يتقيه)  ويهابه جداً، وهذا الخوف ليس هو خوف الرعبة أو  العقوبة أو القصاص الناتج من  سلطان الخطية على النفس، بل هو خوف المحبة  المكملة  للإيمان.


----------

